# Tone Cap and Resistor Wattage Questions



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey folks, a couple of questions regarding my 6G11-A build.

First, the Sozo capacitor website says that the line on one end of the capacitor represents the outside foil and that should be connected to the lowest impedance side of the circuit. In coupling circuits that is apparently on the incoming signal side.
So I'm assuming that on the power tube grids I would position the .1 uf capacitors so that the outside foil is on the phase inverter side. I have two more .1 uf caps, one in between the 220k resistor on the cathode of the tremolo 12AX7 (I'd put outside foil on the 220k resistor side?) and the last one in the treble/bass circuit (not sure where the outside foil should go on this one).

Second question is with resistor wattage. I have four 220K resistors. Two are 1/2 watt and 2 are 1 watt. I'm assuming the 1/2 watt resistors would be the ones connected to the power tube grids and the tremolo intensity pot. The other two 220k resistors are in the preamp/tremolo circuits.

This making any sense?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

About watts, you are right.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

Latole said:


> About watts, you are right.


Merci!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll give you a non-answer about the caps that you are sure not to like. 
The outer foil orientation is not a factor until you get up into the RF (radio frequency) range. No assembly worker when these things were hand assembled ever aligned the non-polar caps according to low impedance side. They would have needed a map for that and it would take up time for something that didn't really matter for audio frequencies. I'd think some of the workers may have lined them all up the same direction so it looked consistent.

But I do appreciate that your caps have the markings (not all did) so you want to do it 'right' as can be. I agree with you about the ones you identified, and the 2 unknowns depend on the settings of the associated pots (so either way can be valid, depending on pot settings).


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

jb welder said:


> I'll give you a non-answer about the caps that you are sure not to like.
> The outer foil orientation is not a factor until you get up into the RF (radio frequency) range. No assembly worker when these things were hand assembled ever aligned the non-polar caps according to low impedance side. They would have needed a map for that and it would take up time for something that didn't really matter for audio frequencies. I'd think some of the workers may have lined them all up the same direction so it looked consistent.
> 
> But I do appreciate that your caps have the markings (not all did) so you want to do it 'right' as can be. I agree with you about the ones you identified, and the 2 unknowns depend on the settings of the associated pots (so either way can be valid, depending on pot settings).


Actually, I'm quite happy with that! The coupling caps are pretty easy. What I've read says to orient the outer foil towards the plate of the preceding tube.
The others I'm just going to make my best guess and move on. If I start picking up the local radio station on my amp I can always try flipping them around! 
Thanks very much for the reply!


----------

